# Going Full Time In April



## krunch (Oct 1, 2016)

Well getting all our stuff sold and going full time in a new 2016 OB 250urs. Can't wait. We got the trailer last year but decided to wait on going full time due to winter! Debating on doing an youtube channel on our adventures!!

I can't wait to get started!! So look forwarded to seeing you guys on the road!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Enjoy your new adventure!

Todd


----------



## CaptJeff711 (Feb 25, 2017)

Congrats! We have been full time for many years. Try the youtube channel! We decided against it as it takes a lot of time and work. We barely have time to do projects and repairs as exploring and living the dream is much more fun! Don't let the negatives ruin your fun.....everyone has troubles with their rv at some point. Just concentrate on all the positives of being free!

Have a great time! Would love to see fellow Outbackers on youtube!


----------

